
Rosea: DSL in Tcl with relational algebra for generating executable UML - blacksqr
http://chiselapp.com/user/mangoa01/repository/mrtools/doc/trunk/rosea/doc/rosea.html
======
tokenrove
The PDF might make better reading:
[http://chiselapp.com/user/mangoa01/repository/mrtools/doc/tr...](http://chiselapp.com/user/mangoa01/repository/mrtools/doc/trunk/rosea/doc/rosea.pdf)

The originally linked command reference is a little short on "what" and "why".

~~~
tobych
Here's the abstract from that document:

"This document describes a Tcl package named, rosea. Rosea is an execution
architecture intended as the target for translating XUML models using Tcl as
the implementation language. The package consists of a run time execution
library that implements the XUML semantics and a domain specific configuration
language that is used to specify the XUML domain model and generate the
required data for the run time execution. Rosea uses TclRAL as the basis of
its data architecture and that enables referential integrity constraint
checking based on the XUML class diagram relationships and supports set-at-a-
time operations on domain class instances. Processing is transactional and
constraint violations result in rolling back the changes to a known good
state."

~~~
blacksqr
I find this program very interesting because it is used, among other things,
for medical device embedded software; ie, perhaps the most challenging high
stakes programming environment. The author makes maximum achievable software
quality an explicit goal.

~~~
OopsCriticality
Interesting. Can you share anything more about this program being used for
medical device software?

------
KasianFranks
Good to see Tcl shining brightly.

